# cookies and cream



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well it's finished. for now. 

few minor changes to come soon, along with bigger changes planned in the future. for now, here she is.




























_frame NS Suburban (brown)
fork Rockshox Argyle 302
headset Chris King NoThreadset Silver
crankset Deity 
Sprocket Profile Imperial 26t
chain TheShadowConspiracy V2
cassette Profile 12t
brakes Shimano Saint 6inch 6bolt, with goodridge lines
brake levers Shimano Saint
hubs Fr: DICE hoodoo 20mm
hubs Rr: Profile racing Single Speed 
rims Mavic EX721 
spokes DT Swiss competition stainless 
tyres Fr: Kenda K-Rad 
pedals TwoFour Toasters
h.bar/stem Deity/Deity
seat post Thomson elite
saddle SDG Freestyle
grips FlyRuben_

thanks for looking!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

wow. you got that thing dialed. looks like she's got some super short chainstays


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

oh ya, wats the weight?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Maaaan! Thats f'n clean. Can't see what you could change, nice build.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

That thing is pimp sh!t. That frame is awesome... I was thinking about those. The NS B!tch has a cooler name, but the Suburban has the better geo. I haven't seen any of those over in the states.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn thats a nice bike, wish I had one like that. Isn't the RS Argyle a bit tall for a street bike? Did you lower it?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

it would look a lot better with dirt on it :thumbsup: very nice bike, great build.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. What would you change on it? That thing is near perfection.

Cool pedals, they look very low profile. Do they ride on sealed cartridges? or bushings? Or what?

Noticed you're running your brake lever on the left, are you not from the states?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Noticed you're running your brake lever on the left, are you not from the states?


His profile says Australia, mate. Actually, I think I'm going to start running my lever on the left. I turn my bars to the right for tables and turndowns and the lever is always getting in my way.:madman:

Only thing I would change would be the tires. K-Rads are great tires, but DMR Motos would look pimpalicious on that mofo.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh wow. That is THE nicest bike I have seen on theese forums yet, hands down my favourite. I love it man.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

one of the top three nicest bikes, i'd say.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll comment when I change my underwear...



DAYUM that thing is nice.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats insane gnar awesome


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, that is sick, it would be nice with brown pedals if they make those! How much did that cost overall? Its ttiiigghht!


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I stillll cant get over how nice that is!!! It looks very nice because it isnt "cluttered" with big components. Like you have no shifters, which means no derailleur. VERY nice.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I have no clue what that orange above has to do with anything here....

but dayum DAvo! I just gobbled that snackage right up! cookies and cream is looking tasty!
looks like that frame could use some work with the die grinder, haha 

I'd also like to see what changes you have in store for that bad cookie...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

what orange?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

ummm do i sense some Thread Jacking going on here? I think so. ontario_bike, you've posted in like 3 threads about what bike your getting. Just keep it to one. If your gonna ask about this dudes insane bicycle, PM him


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ok ... will do. Im new here and this is the first blog/forum i've joined. I dont know what pisses people off and whats ok. 

dont worry - i editied them


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

That bike sure is purty...for sure one of the nicest looking bikes I've seen.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautful. I really dig those NS frames...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> ok ... will do. Im new here and this is the first blog/forum i've joined. I dont know what pisses people off and whats ok.


No worries man. Didnt even see that your new here. just lettin you know :thumbsup:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

......sick


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yo, anyone have an idea of how much that thinkg would cost overall?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

guessing close to 2k, maybe a bit under


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A lot more than you can afford right now ontario.

My Nemesis Project build will be just as costly if not more. But at least I get the bike exactly spec'd like I like it.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I really outta go rear brake only. A bike looks so much cleaner without a front brake, but I just can't get rid of the thing. I love my front brake so very very much . . .

hey, DAvo, how's the argyle 302?


----------



## steezy_g (Jan 1, 2007)

*$*

how much?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea, $$$ how much all together...sickly insane build!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> yea, $$$ how much all together...sickly insane build!


My guess is a tad over $2000 if he got all his parts new at and retail.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah way out of your price range, and not exactly a good build for a beginner.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

WOW! I wasn't expecting such awsome comments! thanks heaps for the kind words fellas!

i cant get over how great the bike feels! such tight geo makes park and street that much more enjoyable!

costwise, well you try to forget the bad memories.. but most of my holiday paychecks went into building this bike up, but all i can say is.. only suckers pay retail :thumbsup:

couple of changes are yet to come (pedals, ti spindle, front hub, and other small and blingin details  ) will update again soon.

thanks again for the kind words!!

few more pics for ya'll


























and one of me taken at the skatepark on NYE










(sorry for the lack or action shots, will get some more asap.)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice! Did the goodridge line really help with the feeling of the juicys? I was thinking of getting some.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

nice stuff DAvo, I love how clean and simple your bike is man.


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

few new parts today




























these are a new product which is being brought into australia by XXIV, for more information on the straitline product line, visit https://www.xxiv.com.au/

also got new pedals and sprocket

fly ruben signature pedals










and Tree Bicycle Co. 27t original sprocket










thanks


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dude one reccomendation, make sure those pedals are tight, if yer gettin play, just tighten down the spindle bolt cause they get loose


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll trade you a beat down P3 and a case of Fosters for that mofo...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

nice bike there! Those white straitline levers look sweet


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Nice. I love that tree sprocket. I was gonna get one, but my wombolts dont work with tree sprockets, so I got my United sprocket that actually matches my bike really nicely. i wish straitline made upgrade levers in orange. if i cant find some orange one, i may get a white one. sick ride. whats the weight?


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

weighs in at about 13kg (28.6lbs)

have plans to make her even lighter soon.

thanks for the comments


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's such a "shampoo" bike lol... but I like it! How are you satisfied with the NS Suburban frame so far? And what about the Argyle fork? I'm interested in NS Biatch (and many other frames and the "toxic" green Gold Label 2) I think about black+green or pink+green!!! Yeah!!! Combo on my new bike I'm going to build in the spring (as soon as I have the money, I'm just a student  ) It should be singlespeed (But I'd like to keep the rear derailleur option. 24" wheels and 80-100mm fork... aww I'm off topic I guess, sorry guys  Btw, the brake lever looks pretty cool. What's the rear hub? And erm, I'd rather see it with 24" wheels but you know, I am perverted


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyuuuuuuummmmmmmm man.

that is tight and a half. the brown and white is sooo sick.

get some more action i wanna see that pron star in action


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

sweet kickstand
ti?
wherd ya get?


----------

